# Chill and Relaxing music



## SnowyD (Aug 25, 2011)

So when you're on a long drive, just sitting in your home, or doing whatever! What kind of chill and relaxing music do you listen to?

Here are some songs from some bands I like to kick it to.

[video=youtube;V1N56pRUdco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1N56pRUdco[/video]

[video=youtube;vAc-B5eDKmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAc-B5eDKmI&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;wvbSfr_GvpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvbSfr_GvpE&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;YPIbLcPiG9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPIbLcPiG9s[/video]

Post what you listen to!


----------



## Cyril (Aug 25, 2011)

sigur ros
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAA3KF-VBac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbQCjJSZKBM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTDzh9hi6h0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnXuLNOwzDk


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 25, 2011)

Enigma
[yt]pDL1eZcg8ak[/yt]

Deep Forest
[yt]EqPK88PA8aE[/yt]

some Aphex Twin is great for chillout music 
[yt]BlZ-NEMt_iI[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's some of my favorite relaxing music.

[video=youtube;UHb7CfSPtek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHb7CfSPtek[/video]
[video=youtube;oDx6yz8IQfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDx6yz8IQfk[/video]
[video=youtube;JpKLiTtQxKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpKLiTtQxKo[/video]
[video=youtube;-oRlpGyI1rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oRlpGyI1rg[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]DCME7XkdMPU[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;46TOHXmWSvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46TOHXmWSvg[/video]
[video=youtube;ZVvjXJentik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVvjXJentik[/video]
[video=youtube;koj-Cnxf-hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koj-Cnxf-hc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;wUajbEtI0o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUajbEtI0o0[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]k1b0GO7_uXU[/yt]

[yt]S-Xm7s9eGxU[/yt]

[yt]Tj7jGRJHOYw[/yt]

[yt]RlQGg-C7Z_w[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]mNiDavKIa70[/yt]


----------



## iTails (Aug 26, 2011)

Anything from Boards of Canada


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everybody!

I'd love to hear more, I always love adding new chill music to my collection.


----------



## iTails (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're looking for something kind of chill with an edge to it though, Igorrr definitely takes the cake. This guy is amazing.

[video=youtube;vtmsmpHUNKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtmsmpHUNKM[/video]


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 26, 2011)

iTails said:


> If you're looking for something kind of chill with an edge to it though, Igorrr definitely takes the cake. This guy is amazing.



o.o


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> sigur ros
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAA3KF-VBac
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbQCjJSZKBM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTDzh9hi6h0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnXuLNOwzDk



you did NOT just steal my line... ahem, I'm supposed to be the one who posts Sigur Ros here >:1

you picked good ones though :> although you left out Von

mkay, so here's my contribution



[video=youtube;wFqnGfdTejU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFqnGfdTejU[/video]

and one of my favorite songs from Jonsi and Alex~ (Jonsi's other album away from the band Sigur Ros)

[video=youtube;XgP5Q9vZal8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgP5Q9vZal8[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 26, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> [yt]Tj7jGRJHOYw[/yt]


 I totally forgot about Coil.


iTails said:


> Anything from Boards of Canada


yeeesssss


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;6L-yqzakKzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L-yqzakKzA[/video]

[video=youtube;qCIXH6sb1ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCIXH6sb1ss[/video]

Whether it's doom metal or IDM or whatever it happens to be, I'll chill out to it if it's beautifully composed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2011)

iTails said:


> [video=youtube;vtmsmpHUNKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtmsmpHUNKM[/video]



Despite you being a brony or whatever... I like you.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;0YjWOWhVQ84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YjWOWhVQ84[/video]


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2011)

All of this

[yt]XIL3u3Lurp8[/yt]

And most of Bluetec
[yt]ScFG3Mq8qxk[/yt]

or some of this
[yt]fvLMqSUjyyE[/yt]

and maybe this too
[yt]u7K72X4eo_s&ob=av2e[/yt]

DC rep son
[yt]VpVJznODHwQ&feature=related[/yt]

maybe some postal service too
[yt]R60mTspG15M[/yt]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 27, 2011)

iTails said:


> If you're looking for something kind of chill with an edge to it though, Igorrr definitely takes the cake. This guy is amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtmsmpHUNKM



Thanks for the introduction. I liked what I heard.

Some more recommendations for the OP:

Pretty Lights
[yt]fqWlu9n6whc[/yt]

[yt]FFJYloh3mrM[/yt]

And some Patrick O'Hearn for good measure:

[yt]lyniMKRy_gY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2011)

Sonic Mayhem - Pressure Point 1
Decided to take the video off since I'd probably be the only one to find it chill as fuck.

[video=youtube;fn7OUTx2ztY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn7OUTx2ztY&amp;[/video]

[video=youtube;bceBr4QS8QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bceBr4QS8QE[/video]

[video=youtube;gIzKWhHpMnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIzKWhHpMnU[/video]

[video=youtube;eHFx11tUO1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHFx11tUO1M[/video]

[video=youtube;czIBL_pL89w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czIBL_pL89w[/video]

[video=youtube;NXlSjiT6r18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXlSjiT6r18[/video]

Homestuck - Land of Wind and Shade


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 27, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Thanks for the introduction. I liked what I heard.
> 
> Some more recommendations for the OP.



I love Pretty Lights, I saw him live at Bella Vida Music Festival.

It was a wicked show.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;2uCyv05SG1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uCyv05SG1g[/video]
[video=youtube;EQBWz6eJQ9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQBWz6eJQ9Y[/video]
This may not be what you were looking for, but I find liquid DnB very relaxing
[video=youtube;hHFr-z4b6PY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHFr-z4b6PY[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm... Let's see... I really like RJD2. I guess you could say that his music is relaxing and it still has some rhythm.


[video=youtube;2FIMtQE1Ztc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FIMtQE1Ztc&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;WVX8gWPYRtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVX8gWPYRtA&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;C6yKz_iv3Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6yKz_iv3Wc[/video]

Also I like reggae (it's really good music to chill if you're into that sorta thing)

[video=youtube;ffCmFDzaYyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCmFDzaYyQ[/video]



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Pretty Lights



Wow. Thank you. Never heard of him bevore and I like it really much...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 28, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> I love Pretty Lights, I saw him live at Bella Vida Music Festival.
> 
> It was a wicked show.



I haven't had a chance to, he's coming to Austin during Austin City Limits in September but like hell I'm gonna deal with ACL crowds without a pass. I'll just hope he passes through Texas sometime again in the near future.



Aktosh said:


> Wow. Thank you. Never heard of him bevore and I like it really much...



You're welcome.

Some more music for the topic:

Sixtoo:

[yt]G55jMXbQZ3A[/yt]

Everything by Joey Fehrenbach (only two albums):

[yt]67WRDiDqNwA[/yt]

God is an Astronaut:

[yt]NADkc-6dfrg[/yt]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 28, 2011)

[yt]GF3nklMv3bs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooh, I forgot about Royksopp
[video=youtube;zPAMszqAk0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPAMszqAk0k[/video]


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

iTails said:


> Anything from Boards of Canada



Dayvan Cowboy! I'm actually surprised no one has linked this yet. It has got to be the best chill tune that I have ever heard. Them Canadian stoners sure know how to do post rock.
[video=youtube;lrBZeWjGjl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrBZeWjGjl8[/video]

Oh yeah, and the video is awesome. That footage is real, the guy set records for it in Longest Freefall and Longest Descent Time. He is almost at the limit of the earths atmosphere when he jumps. Mind blowing stuff.


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;RUemXXMar94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUemXXMar94[/video]

[video=youtube;IfaI1k2J_9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfaI1k2J_9g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Dayvan Cowboy! I'm actually surprised no one has linked this yet. It has got to be the best chill tune that I have ever heard. Them Canadian stoners sure know how to do post rock.
> [video=youtube;lrBZeWjGjl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrBZeWjGjl8[/video]
> 
> Oh yeah, and the video is awesome. That footage is real, the guy set records for it in Longest Freefall and Longest Descent Time. He is almost at the limit of the earths atmosphere when he jumps. Mind blowing stuff.



That was the first Boards song I ever heard. Then I learned they were actually from Scotland!

some more triphop in this bitch
[yt]Vg1jyL3cr60[/yt]

before ya'lls time
[yt]bdTGEWFqd6M[/yt]

and some different kind of chillin
[yt]Sy_JXPixTRA&list=FLm3z2msshc4dwK143_5McBg&index=1&feature=plpp[/yt]

also, dadrock dub style; massively satistfying bass
[yt]P-MOYNmsfRI&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL86BE73AB051817E3[/yt]


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> That was the first Boards song I ever heard. Then I learned they were actually from Scotland!



Bloody hell, you're right. I always just assumed that they were Canadian. Foolish me.


----------



## William (Sep 2, 2011)

[yt]OgAMh7s-q_k[/yt]


----------



## iTails (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;6bSsmyG9PJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bSsmyG9PJE&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;c-ayuRE5xd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-ayuRE5xd8&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;jhGto-c2hBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhGto-c2hBM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

iTails said:


> [video=youtube;6bSsmyG9PJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bSsmyG9PJE&amp;feature=related[/video]
> [video=youtube;c-ayuRE5xd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-ayuRE5xd8&amp;feature=related[/video]
> [video=youtube;jhGto-c2hBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhGto-c2hBM&amp;feature=related[/video]



you are a fantastic person with great taste


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;FCotW6J_x1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCotW6J_x1E[/video]

[video=youtube;DvlebqQvOtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvlebqQvOtU[/video]


----------



## iTails (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm surprised a lot of these bands aren't getting the recognition they deserve. 

[video=youtube;GmEJMMd6yUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmEJMMd6yUQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;0HxN7ZSIX0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HxN7ZSIX0I[/video]
[video=youtube;TmIMJ1ZcB6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmIMJ1ZcB6Y[/video]
[video=youtube;BIDL0RaLTkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIDL0RaLTkg[/video]
(turn this one way up)


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> [video=youtube;BIDL0RaLTkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIDL0RaLTkg[/video]
> (turn this one way up)



greg, you too are a fantastic person with great taste.

the build up in this song is just amazing. I <3 M83

anyway

[video=youtube;NaENN285XSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaENN285XSw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 3, 2011)

This is really chill to me but maybe some of you would think it's a tiny bit too fast x3

[video=youtube;jccFEukz38o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jccFEukz38o[/video]


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, this one may not be the most relevant tune in the world, especially compared to the rest of the tunes here. However! Bear with me, and listen to it from start to finish. If you listen to the entire thing (better if you listen to the whole album "A Sun that Never Sets", from which this is the final song, sadly the rest of the album definitely doesn't belong here) it is incredibly relaxing. Trance inducing, I might say. Nothing like a good doom trance. Anyway, like I said, bear with me on this one.

[video=youtube;ug8JbbzA8Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug8JbbzA8Yw[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]OOIfNyBmZ0g[/yt]
[yt]ReJ5p458DoY[/yt]
[yt]2SZGW-6AF3A[/yt]
[yt]DbbZVCypzB4[/yt]

even though the last song isnt really chill or relaxing and is about a kid who is going on a killing spree


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

I see this as one of those "close your eyes, and just imagine" songs

[video=youtube;rWlXU2DeYkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWlXU2DeYkQ[/video]


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

Secede.  Especially his album Tryshasla.

[yt]0FWf7ONmNWE[/yt]


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]tK-E3e4l-Jo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z_gE_FXTd3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_gE_FXTd3M[/video]


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2011)

SOooooooooooo high.
[yt]uUswHskr8_Y&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAAy1XDp1Xw


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> SOooooooooooo high.
> [yt]uUswHskr8_Y&feature=related[/yt]



Does this rhythm synth in this remind anyone of the intro to Game of Thrones? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7L2PVdrb_8

Not normally a fan of dubstep, but this is pretty decent. My one complaint would be that it is a little slow moving, it doesn't really progress much. It feels like it should be building up to something, but fails to deliver the mind breaking crescendo.


----------



## Slend (Sep 7, 2011)

wow hey was not expecting sixtoo that is really cool
here are some songs that really chill me out:
neon indian are definitively chill
[video=youtube;qlJ27Dcv4fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlJ27Dcv4fc[/video]
this funkadelic track is super chill imho; you may recognise it due to it being sampled in sleigh bells' "rill rill"
[video=youtube;UXxs4vE4-oA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXxs4vE4-oA[/video]
this song is really nice, no abrasive elements
[video=youtube;QikFgmAv7xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QikFgmAv7xc[/video]
deerhunter are also really good to chill out to, though this song is not their usual style
[video=youtube;TZx6fgN6Wh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZx6fgN6Wh8[/video]
finally concluding w/ excellent band sleep party people:
[video=youtube;aFUzvbkEvRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFUzvbkEvRk[/video]


----------



## iTails (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is a song I remixed years ago by BoC. 

[video=youtube;uBRKiAODDiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBRKiAODDiE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

Let's all chillax before this thread dies.

[yt]_2S698Cs3aM[/yt]

[yt]nhRovuXgLHs[/yt]

[yt]aIzWkD7Qelg[/yt]

[yt]9dQ-1aLhX5g[/yt]
The lyrics to this piece are a poem by Goethe. 
_Ãœber allen Gipfeln 
Ist Ruh, 
In allen Wipfeln
SpÃ¼rest du 
Kaum einen Hauch; 
Die VÃ¶gelein schweigen im Walde.
Warte nur, balde 
Ruhest du auch.


_Translation:

_Over all the hilltops
Is quiet,
In all the treetops
You feel
Hardly a breath;
The little birds remain silent in the woods.
Just wait, soon
You'll also be at rest._


----------



## Flatline (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;oGUSgEGCsXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGUSgEGCsXU[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 24, 2011)

Dear god, that Solaris song is awesome. Now i just have to see the movie where it's from


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dear god, that Solaris song is awesome. Now i just have to see the movie where it's from


I wish I knew D: my friend sent it to me in a list of like 100 songs and I saved like 80-ish

[yt]qFBvWy-8yZc[/yt]

[yt]z7GXhnl8xzg[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 24, 2011)

I just found the band Air. Their music is the most relaxing thing EVER!

[video=youtube;mQONxOIPPuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQONxOIPPuI[/video]

[video=youtube;Q-9c-FIaWCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-9c-FIaWCw[/video]

The first is my favorite of theirs so far, but I really like the banjo in the second.


----------



## Ekho (Sep 24, 2011)

These are a couple of my favorites: 



Spoiler: Rosetta - (Temet Nosce)



[video=youtube;y7HTH5uWw4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7HTH5uWw4A[/video]





Spoiler: Do Make Say Think - Goodbye Enemy Airship



[video=youtube;rLC8-3uTOrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLC8-3uTOrE[/video]



And this is more recent:



Spoiler: Meniscus - Immersion



[video=youtube;OVdkSxpcLOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVdkSxpcLOU[/video]



mmm post-rock


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Unsure of how well these compare to the other songs in this thread, but they're what I listen to to calm down.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfUg3gqsNGo[/yt]

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YCGtT_FRYg[/yt]

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QaMJYnFQZQ[/yt]

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozuFCYJQ4os[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fzk63swhEyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzk63swhEyo[/video]

You know those nights where you're in a beautiful mood, soul feeling nearly sterile, mind free from worry? On those nights, I like laying down on my back, head positioned perfectly in the center of the pillow, listening to this song with a perfect volume. It gives me this peaceful, isolated feeling. I almost get lost in my imagination, and I regret being too afraid to attempt lucid dreaming.

/poetic faggot

That, and those plank sounds remind me of minecraft. Kinda cool. This guy should've been on the minecraft soundtrack.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;CvCq0ITzaY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvCq0ITzaY0[/video]

There is a God.


----------



## SnowyD (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot the Nadishana Trio in the first comment. I really really love these guys.
[video=youtube;ruqnCzoWhjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruqnCzoWhjM[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;azuxnVHcVQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azuxnVHcVQc[/video]


----------



## Kian_Forepaw (Oct 1, 2011)

I may not actually have a job, but I love to listen to this after a long day of school
[video=youtube;qNgYcy4Mfgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNgYcy4Mfgo[/video]
Another song I'm really finding relaxing at the moment is
[video=youtube;isU5pPyWHyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isU5pPyWHyQ[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;jx-PeMUDtls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx-PeMUDtls&list=FLm7PbEVUkMbUhAGvBTeWgLg&index=1[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2011)

[yt]aQll3deJWVI[/yt]

Hated Higurashi, loved the music.


----------

